# Sony A7R II Announced



## rexbobcat (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, this is tempting.

Sony s New 7R II Camera Delivers Innovative Imaging Experience with World s First Back-Illuminated 35mm Full-Frame Sensor1 Sony

42MP
back-illuminated sensor
in-body 5 axis IS
internal 4K with S-Log
shutter rated to 500,000 shots


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 10, 2015)

Should be an absolute beast of a camera. I'm curious at such a high MP, how it'll perform at night. I know a lot of astro shooters using Sony


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, seeing as how it has the illuminated sensor, I'm betting it'll be at least as good as the D800 if not better.

I just wish Sony would produce more lenses that aren't prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 10, 2015)

Sony is making some very innovative cameras. If a "real" camera maker, ala Nikon, Canon, Olympus, et al, was delivering similar camera(s), they would be setting the photographic world on fire. Too bad the system is short-sheeted.


----------



## Donde (Jun 24, 2015)

I would be sorely tempted if there were a Sony 400mm prime available.


----------



## Ddilla (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been hovering over the first sony a7 model since the a7rII came out. I'm just waiting for them to drop the price more for the original a7. You think they will discontinue the original a7? Or drop the price?


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 2, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I just wish Sony would produce more lenses that aren't prohibitively expensive.


 Err, the A7rII will cost over 3k$ all by itself.

Compared to that, the glas starts to look appropiate to cheaply priced, in comparison.

Didnt that new 28mm lens only cost 400$ ? Thats about as cheap as my Nikon 28mm.

Now the original A7 crossed below 1000$, thats something to which the lenses look steeply priced.





Ddilla said:


> I've been hovering over the first sony a7 model since the a7rII came out. I'm just waiting for them to drop the price more for the original a7. You think they will discontinue the original a7? Or drop the price?


 I dont think they are still produced ? When all are sold, all are sold.


----------

